# Collinite 476s or Finish Kare 1000P



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

Well winter time is approaching and I do have some Collinite 476s but have been tempted by FK1000 recently as lots of people seem to be raving about it so is it worth getting some as a winter and wheels LSP?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I much prefer FK1000 over 476, but if you have 476 already then I really wouldnt bother with both...


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> I much prefer FK1000 over 476, but if you have 476 already then I really wouldnt bother with both...


WEll im running quite low on 476s 

Whats better about FK1000? easier to apply lasts longer?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Breezy said:


> WEll im running quite low on 476s
> 
> Whats better about FK1000? easier to apply lasts longer?


I find it much easier to apply personally, but many others also find 476 really easy. I think it has a slightly crisper look compared to a glossy smooth look of the 476 as well. I really like the FK as it is just bombproof and is perfect for paint and wheels. I have not had a product come even remotely close to the performance of the FK on wheel either.

If you have the knack for getting good results from 476 then I would say there isnt much in it. I just suffered from wax holograms every time I used 476, regardless of how thin I put it on etc, so it simply wasnt for me. No doubting the results many others get from it though.

BTW, dont discount Megs #16 either - another cracker. In the US they say it doesnt last as long as the FK or 476, but it has incredible beading/sheeting and chemical resistance IME and I have it on one of my cars for winter for a change this year. Cheaper as well


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

476 and FK 1000p are similar in looks and durability but I would pick FK 1000p because the tin is huge so good VFM,Its very easy to use,good durability and looks great on the car.


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

476s for me...find it really easy to use. but as said many prefer the fk.


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

The FK beads amazingly, so very very easy to apply and lasts a good while IME.


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

What about the 915 , i found it better than the 476.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

After using the above, i would say neither. I think #16 is a far more better package IME


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Can't comment on the collinite but I love FK1000P - Not seen durability yet as it's only been on a few weeks but I'm loving the look and the beading is insane! :thumb:


----------



## MrO (Jun 18, 2009)

Applied some FK at weekend, went to work this morning after a light rain shower, and the water flew off! Well impressed! :thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Is megs 16 in a blue tin?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

yes megs 16 is a blue tin

erm if i had to choose between the 2 it would be FK but i have BOS on lol


----------



## hartzsky (Dec 23, 2007)

1000p


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

FK1000p for me, looks great and is really nice and easy to put on. dont know about water beading, durablity etc as i applied it on Sunday:thumb:


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I've noticed that FK has a great following. For those of us who have Colly 476 or 915 on, do we have to strip this off completely if we want to try FK?:buffer:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

westerman said:


> I've noticed that FK has a great following. For those of us who have Colly 476 or 915 on, do we have to strip this off completely if we want to try FK?:buffer:


ideally, yes as FK1000p is a sealant and generally speakon sealants don't like going on top of a wax


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

FK1000P for me as 2x layers can be done in under and hour and it is much easy to work with.

If you layer Collinite you need to ideally leave 24 hours between each one which could mean a re-wash 

Both are very durable IME :thumb:


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

so i guess the overall opinion is they are both excellent long lasting LSP's and I guess I cant really go wrong if I have both 

the poll is 50 /50!

I've never really layed two different products before but I wonder what having a coat of FK1000P followed by a coat of collinite would be like...


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Just got my tin of FK1000P last night, that thing is HUGE 
Can't wait to try it now.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Breezy said:


> so i guess the overall opinion is they are both excellent long lasting LSP's and I guess I cant really go wrong if I have both
> 
> the poll is 50 /50!
> 
> I've never really layed two different products before but I wonder what having a coat of FK1000P followed by a coat of collinite would be like...


would be just like 2 layers of either IMHO....or maybe (at the risk of being controversial ) just like having 1 layer of of one of them? :lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Tried 476s and didn't get on with it, didn't really like the finish so ordered some FK1000P from CYC yesterday, can't wait to give it a go soon! I also have some decent waxes, I won't be trying to layer this on top at first but as the winter goes on I might. Is it also okay to use Red Mist or Nano Express etc to keep the fk going?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> Tried 476s and didn't get on with it, didn't really like the finish so ordered some FK1000P from CYC yesterday, can't wait to give it a go soon! I also have some decent waxes, I won't be trying to layer this on top at first but as the winter goes on I might. Is it also okay to use Red Mist or Nano Express etc to keep the fk going?


if done on well prep'd paint the FK will keep going for 6+ months easily by itself in typical conditions (much more if garaged, low mileage etc etc). You can use stuff over it if you like, but remember that most stuff you put on is actually likely to be slightly eroding it each time - especially if its solvent based.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Well (and sorry for the questions! I have searched a few times but not really found quite the answer I was looking for) in my arsenal I have Nano Express, Red Mist, Red Mist Tropical, Serious Performance Show Detailer V2 and various other quick detailers like Megs LT. Waxes, my favourites are Megs #16 by hand and Dodo Juice Hard Candy which I've just got but like cos it smells soooo good! None of these would harm it if I will only be stripping it back and starting again in Jan/Feb time? Which would you recommend?


----------



## absolute (Jan 19, 2010)

i enjoy the the 476 and 915, especially the durability. just got my 1000p in, i thought it was a grounded flying saucer.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

damn! thread ressurection! :lol:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

absolute said:


> i enjoy the the 476 and 915, especially the durability. just got my 1000p in, i thought it was a grounded flying saucer.


fk1000p is good stuff but needs to be applyed very thin


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

I must be the only one who thinks it's sh1t.

476s everyday of the week.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Dipesh said:


> After using the above, i would say neither. I think #16 is a far more better package IME


Most ive seen out of #16 is a month and half how can that fair to colli or fk?

Im yet to find something to outrun fk1000p though im test running autobright ( not autobright direct btw ) AB carnauba wax almost akin to colli/fk yet even easier to apply and remove, seen just over 1 month whith not so much as a murmer, beading still tight, sheeting really nice etc.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Blazebro said:


> I must be the only one who thinks it's sh1t.
> 
> 476s everyday of the week.


Both are excellent waxes, very durable and look well.
True, fk is more a sealant but fairs well against a lot of LSP's and is a touch less fussy compared to colli in the layering sides of things and is a touch easier to remove.


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

i need to get some fk1000p, alot of people are raving about it and ive never used it.


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

1000P is very good, easy to apply and lasts well. However, Bilt Hamber's new product(s) have now replaced it for me as they're even easier!!


----------



## absolute (Jan 19, 2010)

i think you should get extra kudos for successfully reincarnating a thread.


----------



## lynx (Jan 29, 2010)

is there any benefit of using the 476 or 915 over ie megs show glaze instead of the 1000p then waxing over with say DJ SN


----------



## lilesk (Aug 2, 2010)

This may be a silly question. But why are these 2 products so highly rated for winter protection, and why do products like AG HD wax not get a mention?


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

lilesk said:


> This may be a silly question. But why are these 2 products so highly rated for winter protection, and why do products like AG HD wax not get a mention?


AG HD wax IS very good, I just think it is not as established as the other two. Plus price is sometimes an issue. Coli 476 lasts ages and only costs under £20. AG HD doesn't last as long and costs twice as much.


----------



## lilesk (Aug 2, 2010)

But in this test Natty's and AG HD Wax outlast 476s. That's what confuses me.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=76435


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i havent seen that wax test so thanks for sharing!

fk1000p for me and is what i have on my new wheels at the minute, i applied it to my old wheels about 11 months ago and they have cleaned up very nice after doing 2500-3000 miles. it is a very good sealant and i wil be using it on my car this winter


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

Sometimes it can be ease of use, FK1000P is very easy to use.


----------



## lilesk (Aug 2, 2010)

MaDMaXX said:


> Sometimes it can be ease of use, FK1000P is very easy to use.


I've read that FK1000P is harder to apply than Natty's paste wax.
Sorry for sounding negative, but with 139 votes so far on the favourite winter wax, but no clear answer about why these 2 waxes are chosen above other great waxes out there. If what I have read is to be believed, Natty's paste wax is cheaper, easier to apply and lasts longer than the 2 in this poll. I've not used these waxes myself, but I'm relying on the good opinions from this forum.
I'm one the verge of buying one of these 2 waxes in the poll as they are so highly rated on here. But in the absence of any solid reasons why these are the best winter waxes, I'll be sticking to what I have.

Anyone?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i garantee you fk1000p last longer than nattys wax to start with. Fk1000p got detailing world product of the year 2009. Fk1000p can be used on windows and even your exhaust, and is fantastic on wheels...

there you go, now go buy some


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

FK 1000p


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

FK1000p for me. have both but FK edges it for the simple reason that i can get 2 layers down in an afternoon, and thats a bonus in the winter/autumn.
Both look good to me and as previously stated, its all in the prep beforehand..:thumb:


----------



## b123 (Dec 16, 2008)

Collinite 476 for me :thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

im guessing the people voting for colly havent used fk1000p :lol:


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

big ben said:


> im guessing the people voting for colly havent used fk1000p :lol:


I'm guessing you're guessing


----------



## lilesk (Aug 2, 2010)

If anybody would like to send me a small sample of these two waxes, then I'll conduct a test on the bonnet of my car over the next 6 months, against AG EGP, UDS and HD Wax.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

spursfan said:


> FK1000p for me. have both but FK edges it for the simple reason that i can get 2 layers down in an afternoon, and thats a bonus in the winter/autumn.
> Both look good to me and as previously stated, its all in the prep beforehand..:thumb:


You don't need 2 layers with Collys 476, so it doesn't really matter!!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

pete5570 said:


> You don't need 2 layers with Collys 476, so it doesn't really matter!!


Almost everyone on here puts on two layers, in case you missed a bit:thumb:
Read some of the threads:thumb:


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

spursfan said:


> Almost everyone on here puts on two layers, in case you missed a bit:thumb:
> Read some of the threads:thumb:


true but why


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

spursfan said:


> Almost everyone on here puts on two layers, in case you missed a bit:thumb:
> Read some of the threads:thumb:


But you don't have to though!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

pete5570 said:


> But you don't have to though!


Thats true, just hope you have covered it all in one go


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

big ben said:


> im guessing the people voting for colly havent used fk1000p :lol:


You may be right. However, I have not tried (fk1000p) :wave:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I prefer the Collinite - 1000P gives mixed results, depends on the colour car in terms of how it looks.

Collinite 845 would be my preference though


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

big ben said:


> im guessing the people voting for colly havent used fk1000p :lol:


I'm guessing someones talking out of his ****.


----------



## MerlinGTI (Nov 4, 2009)

FK is the only wax (ahem) that hasnt gone 'grey' over a few weeks on my white car. (FK + RM that is)

I found 476s quite bad for this. AG HD suffers too but takes longer than colly.

AG HD looks badass when its fresh though.

Another thing, I found re-melting my FK helped alot with ease of use. I dont know if my tin had been kicking round a warehouse for a few years or what? Certinally better now


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

I have both and like Colli 476s for it's easier application. I use FK 1000p on wheels and on exhaust tips.


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

+1 for FK on wheels, it's superb.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I used FK 1000p yesterday in the cold and it worked a dream:thumb:


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

Yup, used it in the freezing cold, no problems.


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

my daily runner shall be getting treated to FK1000P and after using both I would say FK1000P lasted longer for me last winter compared to Collinite.


----------



## Stewerty (Jan 11, 2010)

My car and all the family's cars (6 of them) will be getting 476s this year.


----------



## theostoubos (Aug 29, 2010)

Can you layer a coat of fk 1000p over Carlack 68 ?... And besides if you can do you think it's a good idea ? I'm shooting for max protection ...


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

theostoubos said:


> Can you layer a coat of fk 1000p over Carlack 68 ?... And besides if you can do you think it's a good idea ? I'm shooting for max protection ...


Yes, thats a great combination.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

IIRC this time last year the 476s was even with FK1000p on votes. Oh how times have changed!

Has everyone fallen out with FK1000P?


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

How can you fall out with something that goes on the wheels and bodywork? 82 people prefer it, personally i think they are more or less even.
The FK1000P gets my vote, simply because i put two coats on in the same day.


----------



## G5een (Aug 2, 2011)

I've just moved onto the 476, haven't tried the fk1000p as of yet so can't really vote.

Just done the Mrs clio and I'm pretty happy with the 476, although made the classic mistake of leaving it on for too long before removing.  Live and learn!

I gave it a going over with pb's white diamond before the 476, is this ok or will the 476 remove some of the glaze? Seem to be getting conflicting opinions tbh. Same goes for the fk1000p, is this ok to put on over a glaze like white diamond or blackhole?

Cheers.

:newbie:


----------

